# Zome Watch



## alexc40 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi there

just trying to find out any information on this watch.

image 1

image 2

i've trawled the internet but cant find any reference to Zome watches at all.

its a gold plated case with stainless steel back, 17 jewel movement, anti magnetic, anti shock and waterproof.

im not concerned by its value, just like to know a bit more about it as it belonged to my grand-father, he worked as a precision engineer at Smiths aviation so knew his stuff with precision instruments.

my dad thinks it may have been a russian made watch but that may be completely wrong.

if anyone has any info i'd be very grateful to hear it or even point me in the right direction.

thanks

alex


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't help with any info i'm afraid .but have reloaded your pics making them a bit easier to see .

A picture of the movement would probably help if that is poss

Looks to date around the 1950s to me

cheers

Andy


----------



## warbymcfc (Dec 14, 2011)

ALEXC 40

HI there just wondering did u find anything out about your watch i have a similar watch to its zome gold plated 21 rubis mother of pearl face my dad got it in the army any help would be great thanx


----------



## warbymcfc (Dec 14, 2011)

hi alex did u find anything out about your watch i have similar zome 21 rubis goldplated mother of pearl face watch reply would begreat thanx


----------

